# Help identifying a Red Belly Piranha impersonator?



## s10blazed (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry I don't have real good pics, but hopefully the description helps. It has coloring just like the red bellies but doesn't have such a dinosaur looking jaw as the Ps. It has more like goldfish lips. It doesn't sparkle as much as the Ps. He's a bit duller. Any info is appreciated and if anyone wants him, he is up for grabs in the Pittsburgh area. He has been nipping my Ps and needs to go.

Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3
Picture 4


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pacu


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Red Belly Pacu.

Notice the extra length on the anal fin.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

looks like a pacu to me too


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Definitely a Pacu. Good luck getting rid of him. Hopefully you do it soon, they get huge!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> Definitely a Pacu. Good luck getting rid of him. Hopefully you do it soon, they get huge!!










my local fish store trying to sell they pacu for $10 and it about almost 2 feet long. at Zoo Creature.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> :nod: my local fish store trying to sell they pacu for $10 and it about almost 2 feet long. at Zoo Creature.


Hahaha I saw that thing when I was there back in December. At that time I think it was $20. They told me they kept lowering the price to just try to get rid of it. That fish is huge. One of the largest fish I have ever seen in captivity, besides in zoos and aquarium exhibits of course.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that will tripple the size of the reds in no time!!!! also it tripples the max adult size of average RBP........... the pacu grow to 3 feet lol


----------



## s10blazed (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I knew he was a red bellied something from the guy who gave him to me.

How do you mean it will triple the size? Of the Piranhas? I know the pacu will get bigger. He seems to be the instigater of all of the fin nipping though so I would like to get rid of him. I have been feeding them all much more in hopes they stop nipping and so far I haven't seen any more bite marks but I don't want to chance it. I would like to keep him as he is more 'friendly' towards me than the Ps and has cool teeth, but the Ps are what I intend to keep in the tank. I am at a loss at what to do since none of my local pet stores will take him. I can't kill it either. Hopefully I don't have to throw it in the river.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he will get 3 tiems the size of an adult red belly piranha when he is fully grown also.

pacu get up to 3 feet, usually in the hobby its a little less, unless u have a GIANT tank but he will still hit 2 feet im sure. red bellies piranha's average max out around 12 inches......


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

s10blazed said:


> Thanks for the replies. I knew he was a red bellied something from the guy who gave him to me.
> 
> How do you mean it will triple the size? Of the Piranhas? I know the pacu will get bigger. He seems to be the instigater of all of the fin nipping though so I would like to get rid of him. I have been feeding them all much more in hopes they stop nipping and so far I haven't seen any more bite marks but I don't want to chance it. I would like to keep him as he is more 'friendly' towards me than the Ps and has cool teeth, but the Ps are what I intend to keep in the tank. I am at a loss at what to do since none of my local pet stores will take him. I can't kill it either. Hopefully I don't have to throw it in the river.


dont throw it in the river!!!!!!!!!!







Never do that with non native fish, euthinize it before you do that, or go to your local pet shop and leave it out front before they open......thats all you need is some fisherman catching it and your local papers riddled with 'piranha" caught

Id complete


----------

